# 2016 1.4tsi turbo



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just curious if anyone knows what turbo flange in on the 1.4tsi turbo

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

it's completely custom for that engine, it seems to be based off a T25 flange but it's slightly bigger. So, no direct replacement turbos other than the ones for the EA211 engine variants (1.2, 1.4 tsi).


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

might be possible to CNC an adapter plate, but fitting/ modifying the electric wastegate actuator may be the real pain, def worth looking into though.


----------



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish there was more aftermarket parts for these motors

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

